# Pick your top 5 Guitar Idols...



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 14, 2013)

If you had to pick the top 5 guys that were/are your guitar idols, who would you pick? It can be your primary influences, the guys who make you go "how did he do that?", etc. All reasons are free game.

In no particular order, for me it'd probably be

Tony Iommi
Chuck Schuldiner
Dave Murray/Adrian Smith
Buz Mcgrath
Scott Hull

Just because of the influence they've had on my playing style. Of course, you could ask me about my influences tomorrow, and it might include James Malone, Adam D, Mark Morton, etc. These are just the guys I think are my primary influences.


----------



## Sverdugo (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel so strange having played guitar as long as I have and not really having any notable guitar idols. I can only think of how my early writing was influenced by Daron Malakian and a few years later by Michael Keene. I am rather fond of Paul Gilbert and John Petrucci though...


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2013)

This one is too easy!

In no particular order, these are just guitarists that I look up to as guitarists and human beings!
1. Misha Mansoor
2. John Petrucci
3. John Mayer
4. Guthrie Govan
5. Andres Segovia

For those of you who aren't sure who number 5 is, here's a link to the youtubes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCeebWgjrrU


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really have any "idols" per se, but If I had to list who I've tried to emulate, based on thinking their playing sounded cool, and something I'd like to be able to have done, I'd say (in no particular order):

Robert Smith (The Cure)
The Edge (U2)
Jake E Lee (Ozzy)
Bulb 
Yngwie (Rising Force, Marching out days)

Notice that there's a huge gap between the late '80s and just a few years ago. I honestly didn't think anything interesting was happening in pop/rock/metal guitar during the late '90s through the mid 2000s. I liked a lot of the music, but I didn't see anything innovative on the guitar, per se. It was probably happening a lot, and I didn't see it, but that's another topic for another time.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 14, 2013)

tristanroyster said:


> This one is too easy!
> 
> In no particular order, these are just guitarists that I look up to as guitarists and human beings!
> 1. Misha Mansoor
> ...



Yeah, I was lucky enough to see Segovia live before he died. Even got a signed photo of him. The dude was a monster at classical.


----------



## Watty (Jul 14, 2013)

Guthrie Govan
Emil Werstler

Not sure about the rest...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 14, 2013)

John Mayer
Joe Satriani
James Hetfield
Shawn Lane
Guthrie Govan

I'd say those 5 have shaped my core playing the most over time, the 5 that come to mind off the top of my head when asked this question. But if I were to expand this even further out, by some other players that have inspired me as of the last 2 years I'd have to extend it to a top 10 and include these guys. All 10 in no particular order.

Jakub Zytecki
Micheal Keene
John Petrucci
Zack Ordway
Jason Richardson

Zack, Jakub, and Micheal for bringing original sounds and interesting new things to my ears, and of course Petrucci and Richardson for their the same thing and their chops and almost machine-like technique.


----------



## jahosy (Jul 14, 2013)

The main ones that made me picked up the guitar:

Adrian smith (IM)
Marty Friedman, 1990-94 era specifically his solo album "scenes".
Mikael Åkerfeldt (opeth)
Ihsahn (emperor)
Dan Swano (edge of sanity / nightingale / etc)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2013)

Dino Cazares
Jon Schaffer
Jerry Cantrell
Tony Iommi
Michael Wilton + Chris DeGarmo (These two deserve to be mentioned as one)


----------



## wespaul (Jul 14, 2013)

I couldn't put the top 5 in any order, but here they are:

*James Hetfield* - This guy got me into guitar, so I couldn't thank him enough for opening my eyes to a world filled with passion.

*Dimebag Darrell* - Dime showed me how to have fun with the instrument. He was proof that you didn't have to know 800 scales to shred a wicked solo. Those dime-bombs are so fun to do, too.

*Eric Johnson* - Eric opened my eyes to phrasing, and utilizing various techniques to get such an array of different sounds. He influenced my playing a lot (in particular, ascending with arpeggios and descending with the minor hexatonic scale).

*Peter Wichers* - On any given day you can ask me who my favorite guitarist is, and on many of them I'd probably say Peter Wichers. I love his style, and his sense of melody. I love all of his songs in Soilwork, and I'm crushed he isn't with them anymore. He has some of the most memorable riffs to me.

*Chris Buono* - Chris is an amazing guitar instructor, and I'd feel wrong if he wasn't on a list of my top guitarists. I've taken personal online lessons from him, as well as gone through his Funk Fission, Modes that Matter, and Guitar Gym courses. I can't thank him enough for helping me with playing funk, which I've always struggled with.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 14, 2013)

In no particular order.

Dave Tronzo
John Scofield
Dimebag Darrell
Jimi Hendrix
Sylvain Luc

I don't think 5 is enough to choose really.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 14, 2013)

1. Jon Levasseur
2. Steve Thibault
3. Bill Steer
4. Dave Mustaine (He is a dick but just look at Rust in Peace & Peace Sells)
5. Ben Lionetti (The guy from old Emmure, do not judge me. Not technical but songwriting is all that matters to me)


----------



## Perihelion (Jul 14, 2013)

No particular order 

Colin Marston
John McLaughlin 
Michel Nienhuis 
Mathieu Pascal 
Paul Waggoner


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 14, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> 5. Ben Lionetti (The guy from old Emmure, do not judge me. Not technical but songwriting is all that matters to me)



That, coupled with your signature was enough to make me chuckle.


----------



## thesilentcircus (Jul 14, 2013)

The top 5 that have severely influenced me would probably be

Paul Gilbert
Emil Werstler
Guthrie Govan 
Pepe Romero 
Paul Waggoner


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 14, 2013)

James Hetfield, Kirk Hammett, Jerry Cantrell, Dimebag Darrell, Kim Thayil, Mark Tremonti, Stephen Carpenter, Jim Root, Mark Morton, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, John Petrucci, Paul Gilbert, Joe Bonamassa, Stevie Ray Vaughan... I just couldn't stop at 5.


----------



## vilk (Jul 14, 2013)

Fredrik Thordendal
Dave Mustaine
Muhammed Suicmez
Alexis Pareja (Number Twelve Looks Like You)
Stephen Carpenter


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 14, 2013)

Dino Cazares
Chuck Schuldiner
Gary Holt
Dimebag
Jeff Loomis

Thats about me!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 15, 2013)

Dimebag... He is why i went to my dad when i was 11 and asked if could have a guitar.
Peter Joseph... Great leads, great solo's just so melodic in his playing. Very underated player imho.
Paul Gilbert... Just a awesome player in every way. I have learned alot from his playing.
David Gilmour... Just great feeling in his playing.
Adam jones... Took gilmours style and made it heavy and his own. 
James Hetfield, Buckethead, Gorge Lynch, SRV, John 5, Slash, Dino Cazares, Keith Merrow, Mick Thomson, Jake e lee, Randy Rhodes, Mark Morton, Jeff Loomis, Couldnt stop at 5. Just so many players that have made me who i am as a player today.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I don't really have any "idols" per se, but If I had to list who I've tried to emulate, based on thinking their playing sounded cool, and something I'd like to be able to have done...



Yes - perfect intro, mind if I borrow?  No particular order and this would be subject to change base on mood and state of mind... 

Holdsworth
Steve Howe
Tom Morello
Jeff Beck
Steve Vai


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 15, 2013)

In no specific order...

James Hetfield
Scott Hull
Per Nilsson
Syu
Steve Vai


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2013)

1. Dimebag
2. Tony Iommi
3. Phil Demmel
4. Marty Friedman
5. Randy Rhodes


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 15, 2013)

Van Halen
Alexi Laiho (don't listen to CoB much now, but he influenced me a lot when I was starting)
John Petrucci 
Mark Holcomb 
Mark Morton


----------



## Joose (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope it's okay to put 2 in 1 slot for some. For instance, Clint and John from Sevendust are good on their own, but it's the combination that gives me inspiration. Their solo projects don't do anywhere near as much for me as Sevendust. Either way, I'm doin' it! 

(No order)

1. Clint Lowery/John Connolly (Sevendust)
2. Misha Mansoor (Like I have to put a band name)
3. Brian Eschbach (The Black Dahlia Murder)
4. Drop (Sybreed)
5. Mircea Eftemie (Mnemic)

If it were a top 7 I'd also add Travis Montgomery (Threat Signal) and any guitarist ever involved with Soilwork.


----------



## kunalbatra (Jul 15, 2013)

In no particular order


----------



## Borrunt (Jul 15, 2013)

In no order:

Devin Townsend
Jeff Loomis
Misha Mansoor
Paul Waggoner
John Petrucci


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 15, 2013)

TJ Helmerich
Christian Muenzner
Greg Howe
Jonas Bryssling
Joe Haley


----------



## blaaargh (Jul 15, 2013)

Angus Young 
Mikael Akerfeldt
Matt Pike
Jonas Renske
Brian McMahan
Toby Driver
Ihsahn
Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Rojne (Jul 15, 2013)

John Petrucci
Mattias IA Eklundh
Henrik Danhage
Michael Åkerfeldt
Jona Weinhofen (mostly by image)

All of those on that list have influenced me heavily the past 10-12 years!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 15, 2013)

i dont consider ppl idols, but these guys were the core of my guitar influences. im an old guy now so my list will reflect that. i feel that a bands sound shaped mine.

1. phil collen & steve clark (rip) of def leppard: first metal band i got into.
"high & dry" and "pyromania" were 2 huge albums for me.

2. mick mars of motley crue: my next step into heavier stuff (for that time lol).
go back and listen to "too fast for love" and "shout at the devil"...still awesome!

3. kk downing & glen tipton (named a cat after him lol) of judas priest: great 2 guiar attack!
pretty much every album in their catalog is a metal classic.

4. early james hetfield and kirk hammett...still my fav band to this day. i pretty much just listen to "killem all" thur "...justice" plus "garage days" & "s&m". other than that, they fell off for me.

i'll prob get some neg rep cause i know metallica gets a lot of hate here (maybe rightfully so because of their later works), but a lot of you here & the bands that influenced you would prob not be playing music if it wasn't for these guys.

5. who knows who that will be...


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 15, 2013)

-Paul Waggoner/ Dustie Waring/ Dan Briggs- Amazing players, amazing songwriters. They changed my entire perspective of music in such a short time. 3 years after discovering their music, it still impresses me.

-Omar Rodriguez-Lopez- He is the most "human" sounding guitar player I've ever heard. Omar just doesn't give a fvck

- Ben Weinman- Like Omar, Ben doesn't give a fvck He's a fantastic writer. His entire philosophy on music and life is fantastic as well. If there is anyone in this list that I want to interview the most, it's Ben.
Calculating Infinity has so much anger in it. You need mental preparation before listening to it.

- Fredrik Thordendal- Sol Niger Within. This album was written in 1997. It's 2013. There is no djent band that will ever come close to this album.


That was actually 6 players. HA!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 15, 2013)

In no particular order:


Mario Camarena - _CHON_
Robby Baca - _The Contortionist_
Lee McKinney - _Born Of Osiris_
Marc Okubo - _Veil Of Maya_
John Browne - _Monuments_
Jake Bowen - _Periphery_

Sorry, I couldn't throw one out.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 15, 2013)

No particular order.

Marco Sfogli
John Petrucci
Fredrik Thordendal
Eddie Van Halen
Buckethead


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 15, 2013)

In no order:

Tosin
Alex Lifeson
Paul Waggoner
AJ Minette
Thomas Erak


----------



## Nats (Jul 15, 2013)

In exact and meticulous order:

Misha
Bulb
Periphery
Djent
Minsha Monsor


----------



## SjPedro (Jul 15, 2013)

No particular order

John Petrucci
Steve Vai 
Michael Romeo (Symphony X)
David Gilmour
Eric Clapton


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 15, 2013)

George Lynch
Eddie Van Halen
Randy Rhoads
Nuno Bettencourt
John Sykes

Loads more I could add but they are the main 5


----------



## JustMac (Jul 15, 2013)

Modern guitar players,

1-Paul Waggoner
2-Marty Friedman
3-Mark Morton
4-Brent Hinds
5-Guthrie Govan

Honestly, my head would explode thinking about the great players of the 60's/70's....


----------



## Ibz777 (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve Vai
Brian Setzer
Vinnie Moore
Joe Satriani
Chuck Berry


----------



## illimmigrant (Jul 15, 2013)

There are many guitarists whose skills can be totally envied, but only a few that have really made some kind of impact on me. It's tough to narrow it down to just one name per band, as I feel the overall guitar work of a band is what really reaches out to me.

James Hetfield/Kirk Hammett @ Metallica
Misha/Mrak/Yake/Nolly @ Periphery
Adam/Joel @ Killswitch Engage
Pat Metheny
Head/Munky


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 15, 2013)

It's super difficult to narrow it down to five... 



M3CHK1LLA said:


> i'll prob get some neg rep cause i know metallica gets a lot of hate here (maybe rightfully so because of their later works), but a lot of you here & the bands that influenced you would prob not be playing music if it wasn't for these guys.



Anyone who would neg you for liking Metallica is a f*cking idiot. Not just because it's entirely a matter of personal preference, but also because early Metallica is inarguably badass. They were a brilliant band in the 80s.


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 15, 2013)

Vai
Satch
Petrucci
Tosin
Guthrie


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 15, 2013)

-John Petrucci
-Devin Townsend
-Mikael Åkerfeldt 
-Guthrie Govan
-Fredrik Thordendal


----------



## flexkill (Jul 15, 2013)

In no particular order.......

1. Ty Tabor
2. Hendrix
3. SRV
4. Alex Hutchings
5. Marty Friedman



And then there is......

Vai

Paul Gilbert

Dimebag

Jerry Cantrell

Kim Thayil

Govan

Alex Skolnick

Prince

George Lynch

Jake E. Lee




list goes on and on man.....just way to many


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 15, 2013)

Maiden being the only reason I play guitar:

Murray
Smith
Gers
and as a bonus, Petrucci


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 15, 2013)

James Hetfield and Stephen Carpenter


----------



## greendog86 (Jul 15, 2013)

evh
dave murray & adrian smith
dexter holland & noodles (though not "guitar gods" they really inspired me when i was younger)
dave mustaine
john petrucci
adam d (the man and the skirt!)
wes borland! (seriously.. i really like this guy)


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Jul 15, 2013)

Yngwie J(Through Trilogy,nobody,to this day,even comes close).
George Lynch
Jake E Lee
Alex Lifeson
Randy Rhoads
Steve Vai
Chris DeGarmo & Michael Wilton
John Petrucci
Mikael Akerfeldt
Jeff Loomis

Yeah...I couldn't stop at 5 either. There are many more,but these are the core influences,or game changers.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jul 15, 2013)

Paul Gilbert
Adrian Smith
John Frusciante
James Hetfield
Marc Knopfler


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 15, 2013)

Govan
Malmsteen
Suicmez
Thordendal
Akerfeldt


----------



## Aghasura (Jul 15, 2013)

No particular order, each has influenced and inspired me in some way:

Guthrie Govan
Ron Jarzombek - Blotted Science, Watchtower, Spastic Ink
Pat O'Brien (for the brootz) - Cannibal Corpse
Ole Borud - Extol
Karl Sanders - Nile


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 15, 2013)

SRV
Zappa
Hendrix
Vai
Paul Gilbert

with a double sidenote of Petrucci and Govan since I got into them later


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 15, 2013)

Eddie Van Halen
Paul Gilbert
Marty Friedman
Muhammed Suicmez
Christian Munzner


----------



## s4tch (Jul 15, 2013)

Biggest influences:

Friedman
Lesperance
Nuno
Satch
Timmons

EDIT: man, did I just forget Petrucci. And Malmsteen. And Skolnick. And Hetfield/Hammett. And Tommy Victor. And Vai. And Luke. And Maróthy Zoli (great Hungarian player). And Gambale, Scofield, Henderson, George Lynch, Van Halen, Hendrix, Randy Rhoads, too many to count.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 15, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Friedman
> Lesperance
> Nuno
> Satch
> ...



Yes. Yes you did. LOL! 

Can't really call him on this list myself but I really wish I had got in to Lesperance years ago


----------



## flexkill (Jul 15, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Biggest influences:
> 
> Friedman
> Lesperance
> ...


That is why I hate responding to these lists....How did I forget Nuno and 
Steve Lukather! It is just to much info to gather quickly


----------



## rapterr15 (Jul 15, 2013)

1. Marco Sfogli
2. Per Nilsson
3. Mattias IA Eklundh
4. John Petrucci
5. David Gilmour


----------



## Choop (Jul 15, 2013)

Devin Townsend
Joe Satriani
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Steve Vai
Alexi Laiho


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2013)

George Benson
Steve Vai
Stanley Jordan
Derek Trucks
Ralph Machio... lol
Nah seriously... Last one goes to Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Not idols, but the guys I love the most. 

Ryan Morgan
Misha Mansoor
JB Brubaker
Alex Lifeson
Tom Searle


----------



## daschy (Jul 15, 2013)

In no order:

Guthrie Govan, because, you know, we all love Wonderful Slippery Thing
Jeff Loomis
Chris Muenzner 
Shawn Lane
Jason Becker


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

s4tch said:


> And Tommy Victor.



....ing shit, I'm a huge Prong fan and I didn't even bring him up. 

Also, another one I'm going to throw out there is Devin Townsend. Riffs out the ass.


----------



## gunch (Jul 15, 2013)

Greg Kubacki - Car Bomb
Luc Lemay - Gorguts
Shaune Kelly - Ripping Corpse, Dim Mak
Michael Hoggard - Ulcerate
Michael Mason - Gaza


----------



## Matt1the3Beast (Jul 15, 2013)

Tosin Abasi
Guthrie Govan
Misha Monsoor
Mark Holcomb
Dave Mustaine


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure about the order but...

-Hetfield - MoP riff. Hardest thing I tried at the time.
-Hanneman - I can play MoP Bwahaha now lets't try War Ensemble yeaaaaaaahoooohshitohshitohshitohshit.
-Adrian Smith. Live after death was my first "proper" metal album.
-Mille Petrozza
-Max Cavalera

Not the most tech stuff in the world, but guys that shaped up how I play.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2013)

I feel like SRV belongs somewhere in my list... I can haz 6?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 15, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Anyone who would neg you for liking Metallica is a f*cking idiot. Not just because it's entirely a matter of personal preference, but also because early Metallica is inarguably badass. They were a brilliant band in the 80s.



true, but so many ppl are like hipsters and love to hate on them. they would prob show up more on these lists if ppl were more honest & post it.

i do understand that starting with the "black" album, they lost some of the heavier/hardcore fans, but they gained millions. tho i dont care for any of the albums after it, i believe that is why most here do not like them anymore.

oh...and cause of lars


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 15, 2013)

No order:

Jimmy Page
Jimi Hendrix
Jeff Hanneman
Devin Townsend
Mårten Hagström


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 15, 2013)

I can tell I'm old, but here goes...

Satriani,
Vai
Bettencourt
Petrucci
Ian


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 15, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> true, but so many ppl are like hipsters and love to hate on them. they would prob show up more on these lists if ppl were more honest & post it.
> 
> i do understand that starting with the "black" album, they lost some of the heavier/hardcore fans, but they gained millions. tho i dont care for any of the albums after it, i believe that is why most here do not like them anymore.
> 
> oh...and cause of lars



I think Lars is a dick too, but I think lots of people are dicks and still enjoy their music. Mustaine and Varg, anyone?

The Black Album is killer too - it's the last album of theirs which I really love (there are three - RtL, MoP and TBA) and has some amazing stuff on it... also their best-produced, best-sounding by some way IMO. Kirk's solos were getting shittier by this point though (Wherever I May Roam is probably the worst I've ever heard from him, truly appalling and genuinely makes me want to turn the otherwise fantastic song off).


----------



## chinnybob (Jul 15, 2013)

I go through phases of being really into different bands and guitarists, but these guys always stay with me:

- James Hetfield
- Mark Tremonti
- Stef Carpenter
- Charlie Simpson (not even slightly ashamed)
- Eddie Van Halen


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Dan donegan (this guy is who inspired me to play)
John petrucci
James malone
Michael amott
Phil demmel


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 16, 2013)

In no order:

Hillel Slovak
Kurt Ballou
Jim Root
Alex Hellid
King Buzzo


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jul 16, 2013)

See my sig


----------



## Taylor (Jul 16, 2013)

In no particular order:

Muhammed Suicmez
Ryan Knight
Nergal
Chris Broderick
Dimebag


----------



## abandonist (Jul 17, 2013)

No Gods, No Masters.

If I find myself playing something that sounds like something I listen to it means I shouldn't use that piece.

I'm comfortable with something fitting into a genre, but that's where it ends.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vai
Tosin
David Gilmour
Roy Clark
Kirk Windstein


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmm, my list would go somewhat like this: (no particular order)

Yngwie Malmsteen (old stuff mostly)
Paul Gilbert (that picking!)
Brian May (no need for explanations. Genius.)
Devin Townsend (mother of god. This guy has it all...)
James Hetfield (once had the greatest picking hand of all times)

And many others, including Morse, Lukather, Schuldiner, Vai and the list goes on and on. They all have something I would like to have in my own playing.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 17, 2013)

1.Ace Frehley
2.Yngwie Malmsteen
3.Joe Satriani
4.Steve Vai
5.Wes Montgomery


----------



## ncfiala (Jul 17, 2013)

In no particular order,

Ron Jarzombek
Jason Becker
Jeff Loomis
Paul Gilbert
J Mascis


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve Vai - a truly original approach to the guitar. There are none like him, he can do anything.

Tony Macalpine - Incredible fusion player, his melodic and improvisational command is amazing.

Shawn Lane - Another fusion heavyweight. A 10/10 player.

Joe Satriani - A reminder, Joe keeps me grounded with the idea that with every great technique, should come a great lick. Never use a technique for a techniques sake.

I'd say these 4 have been the biggest influence on me. The 5th spot is hard to choose, I don't think I could pick one person, as there are some many guitarists I owe a lot to. EVH, Gilbert, Malmsteen, Eric Johnson etc.


----------



## mike90t09 (Jul 17, 2013)

My list of "idols" throughout my 8 years of playing: *subject to change*

Angus Young

Dave Mustaine

Willie Adler

Fredrik Thordendal

Tosin Abasi


----------



## oversteve (Jul 17, 2013)

Marty Friedman - probably the best one at putting the imotions into guitar play, you want to listen to him over and over again

Jason Becker - almost the same as the previous one, a bit less emotions and a bit more speed, their duo is unbeatable

Victor Smolski - first of all great composer with awesome skills, just listen to the last albums of Rage and the upcoming Lingua Mortis Orchestra, also probably the best one at putting stuff like whammy to good use and a living proof that you don't need pricey guitar to sound great.

Paul Gilbert - nothing to say here, it's Paul and you know what he's capable of 

Joe Satriani - the Guru, a reason we have lots of great guitar players we can listen to


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ryan Knight
Andy LaRocque
Dimebag
John Petrucci
Emil Werstler


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 17, 2013)

Paul Gilbert
Ihsahn
Dave and Adrian from Maiden
Andy Larocque from King Diamond
Misha Monsoor


----------



## drgamble (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/243321-most-overrated-player.html

Pretty much everyone listed in this thread, lol.


----------



## Astral Worm (Jul 18, 2013)

1.Randy Rhoads
2.Paul Gilbert/ Shawn Lane
3.James Murphy/Jeff Loomis/ Jason Becker/ Yngwie Malmsteen ( Older)
4.Stevie Ray Vaughn
5.Derek Taylor/ Scott Stine


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 18, 2013)

1. David Gilmour. Probably wouldn't be playing guitar if it weren't for him. First guitar was a black squier strat that I modded with white knobs and bought the DSotM guitar book. Eventually threw in one of his custom pickups/pickguard sets from EMG.
2. Vai. He kind of took what I thought I knew about guitar and made me go omfg.
3. Chris Poland. By far, my favorite of the Megadave lead guitarists. I also really enjoy OHM. He got me into thinking more fusion-esque which really pushed my playing forward. That and trying to learn all of his solos on Peace Sells... (.... that 1/4 step up tuning too. That confused the hell out of me for a long time).
4. John Petrucci. I&W and Octavarium (first 2 albums I heard by them) did for me in my later teen years, what Vai did when I was 13.
5. HevyDevy. His sense of melody, arrangement, just plain weirdness and atmosphere really helped me think about music from more than just a guitar stand point and really helped me focus more on overall composition.

That being said, I don't sound like any of them. Nor am I anywhere near a fraction as proficient or talented. But they are the guys I looked up too.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Jul 27, 2013)

In no particular order

Bill Steer ( Carcass )
Tommy Victor ( Prong )
John Ricco ( Warrior Soul )
Adam Jones ( Tool )
Kirk Windstein ( Crowbar )


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Jul 27, 2013)

In no particular order : 
1. John Petrucci
2. Guthrie Govan
3. Marty Friedman
4. Joe Pass
5. Django Reinhardt


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine always change so as of now they are
Dimebag
Jason Richardson
John Petrucci
Peter Josheph


----------



## Distracter (Sep 16, 2013)

1. Randy Rhoads 
2. John Petrucci
3. Dimebag Darrell
4. Paul Gilbert
5. Kee Marcello


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 16, 2013)

My past idols (shred-era):

1.Jason Becker
2.Marty Friedman
3.Shawn Lane
4.Paul Gilbert
5.John Petrucci


My present idols (i still love some shred lol, but i got more into non-traditional blues, gospel, bebop and fusion stuff) :

1.Guthrie Govan
2.Pat Metheny
3.Allan Holdsworth
4.Derek Trucks
5.Tommy Emmanuel
6.Joe Pass
7.Alex Hutchings 
8.Brett Garsed

(Sorry, just had to list the last three guys )


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 16, 2013)

i never listed my #5. most of my stuff is older metal, but if i was to pick something more recent i would have to say the guys from either killswitch engage or protest the hero.


----------



## Lifestalker (Sep 16, 2013)

1. Paul Gilbert
2. Buckethead
3. Ron Jarzombek
4. Tosin Abasi
5. Allan Holdsworth/Jeff Loomis/Greg Howe/Guthrie Govan

Honestly couldn't choose between the four in number five, so they are tied. lol


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Sep 16, 2013)

Astral Worm said:


> 1.Randy Rhoads
> 2.Paul Gilbert/ Shawn Lane
> 3.James Murphy/Jeff Loomis/ Jason Becker/ Yngwie Malmsteen ( Older)
> 4.Stevie Ray Vaughn
> 5.Derek Taylor/ Scott Stine



Would be my top choices as well.  Especially Lane, Taylor/Stine !!


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 16, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix - for obvious reasons
Shawn Lane - Phrasing, tone, technique, and a unique voice...need I say more.
Allan Holdsworth - Probably the most unique electric guitar voice ever. 
Jesse Johnson - People sleep on funk but if you're really tuned in on the aesthetic and the pocket, it's just as hard as anything else. 
Tony MacAlpine - He was the first major neo-classical guitarist to have done his due diligence in classical music. He's an actual dyed in the wool classical cat who plays prog and he explored the terrain the previous neo-classical cats opened up in a way only he could.


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 16, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


> My past idols (shred-era):
> 
> 1.Jason Becker
> 2.Marty Friedman
> ...



Tommy Emmanuel will always have my respect. I was working as a counselor in a homeless shelter and our IT guy invited him to come for a tour last year. He played a small show for the shelter residents and talked about his own battles with addiction. It meant so much to the people and families in the shelter. A real class act.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave Gilmour (Pink Floyd)
Devin Townsend
John Cummings (Mogwai)
Acle Kahney/James Monteith (TesseracT)
Tom Waits (I know I know, doesn't play much guitar, but as a songwriter he is king)


----------



## Axe Cop (Sep 16, 2013)

James Hetfield
Eric Peterson
Jerry Cantrell
Zakk Wylde
Dimebag


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 16, 2013)

Me either too many to count


----------



## celticelk (Sep 16, 2013)

Good grief. This week?

Sonny Sharrock
David Torn
Bill Frisell
Warren Haynes


----------



## MistaSnowman (Sep 16, 2013)

Hard to limit this to 5....so I won't! 

My first guitar heroes were Jesse Johnson (The Time/The Original 7ven/solo artist) and Prince.

From there (in no particular order)...
Randy Rhoads
Jimi Hendrix
Zakk Wylde
Jerry Cantrell
Joe Satriani
Slash
Tosin Abasi
Javier Reyes
James Hetfield
Kirk Hammett
Dave Mustaine
Chris Broderick
Dimebag Darrell
Vernon Reid

And the list goes on and on and on....


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 16, 2013)

Vernon Reid- I was in 7th grade when I had my 1st holy shit moment listening to Cult of Personality

Dave Murray
John Petrucci
Adam Jones
Angus Young

Other noteworthy ones- Satriani, Slash, Bonamassa, Kenny Wayne Sheppard, Scott Ian, Warren Haynes, Akerfeldt, Mustaine, Het.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 18, 2013)

Ace Frehley
Randy Rhoads
Frank Zappa
Allan Holdsworth
Neil Halstead (Slowdive)
Neil is the guy who made me truly realize i could do just as much (or more!) with one or two notes as i could a few hundred:


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't really have a top 5, but I'll list guitar players that I've been listening to a lot lately and they are among my personal favorites:

Jerry Cantrell
Ty Tabor
Dino Cazares
Stephen Carpenter
Ihsahn

But I would also list a lot more if I had that chance hehehe


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Sep 18, 2013)

5......
right now
Jack White
Tosin Abasi
Guthrie Govan
Gary Moore
Ben Weinman

That will probably change in an hour when I get home and pick up my guitar again.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol I lied, all 5 is Pin


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 19, 2013)

At present it would be.

Bill Steer - Carcass.
Michael Amott - Arch Enemy.
Jesper - Ex IF.
Adrain SMith - Maiden (always in the top 5).
Anders Bjorler - At the Gates.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 19, 2013)

Ace Frehley... seems pretty obvious enough.
Marty Friedman
Alexi Laiho
Slash
Angus Young


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 19, 2013)

Jesper/Bjorn (In Flames)
James/Kirk (Metallica)
Ola/Peter (Soilwork)
Dino (Fear Factory)
Drop (Sybreed)


----------



## VonKebbels (Sep 19, 2013)

These guys were huge influences when I started

Zakk Wylde
Yngwie Malmsteen
Timo Tolkki
Brian May
Slash

Nowadays

Mikael Åkerfeldt
Devin Townsend
John Petrucci
Jari Mäenpää
David Gilmour


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dime
EVH
Hetfield
Dino
SRV


----------



## ghost2II2 (Sep 19, 2013)

1. David Gilmour
2. Alex Lifeson
3. Brian May
4. The Edge
5. John Petrucci


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh jeez, as far as guitarists that have influenced me the most, here are some in no particular order.

Buckethead
Tosin Abasi
Misha Mansoor
Jake Bowen
Mark Holcomb
Devin Townsend
Jimi Hendrix
Eddie Van Halen
Brian May
Adam Jones
Acle Kahney
John Frusciante
Fredrik Thordendal
Marten Hagstrom
Matthew Bellamy

... I could really keep going >_>


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 20, 2013)

Like i said mine always change but some stay thesame. so my new list.
Dimebag
Edge
David Gilmour
Tom Delonge
Adam Jones
Peter Joseph
Mike Einziger
SRV
James Hetfield
John Fruciante
John 5
KWS
Couldnt do just five sorry.


----------



## Addie5150 (Sep 20, 2013)

Eddie Vanhalen
Dimebag
Dave Mustaine/Marty Friedman
Peter Wichers
Devin Townsend


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 20, 2013)

I would need more like a top 20, but okay:

1. Jeff Hanneman of Slayer. Slayer made me pick up a guitar, he made me keep playing it. 
2. Page Hamilton of Helmet. Good songs > guitar skills, and a riff does not have to stop at the end of the second 4/4 bar. Important lessons for a fledgling guitarist.
3. Jerry Cantrell of Alice in Chains. His guitar playing is so full of mojo. 
4. Stephen Carpenter of Deftones. For having the guts and skill to stay away from clichés without abandoning the listener.
5/6. Buckethead or Trey Azagtoth, I can't decide. Total nuclear freakout meltdown, both of them.


My other influences that may be audible in my playing: Jesse Pintado and Mitch Harris for all their work with Terrorizer, Napalm Death and Righteous Pigs, J. Yuenger, Kim Thayil, Daniel Laskiewicz (aka D.L.), Trent Reznor, Jason Becker, Rob Arnold, Robb Flynn, Dimebag, Zakk Wylde, Jimmy Page, Wes Borland, Pat o' Brien, Ritchie Blackmore, Chris Haskett, Dave Navarro, Aoi....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 20, 2013)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ace Frehley... seems pretty obvious enough.
> Marty Friedman
> Alexi Laiho
> Slash
> Angus Young



.... it... 6-10 are as follows.

Matt Heafy
Abbath  [I don't care what anyone says, most of the stuff since he took over as guitarist kicks ass, like At The Heart of Winter]
Dimebag
Lee Malia [There is a Hell and Sempiternal are two giant steps in the right direction]
Willie Adler and Mark Morton


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Sep 21, 2013)

>Django Reinhardt
>Joe Pass
>Guthrie Govan/Greg Howe
>John Petrucci
>Wes Hauch
>Angelo Debarre 
(incredible Gypsy Jazz guitarist )


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 23, 2013)

Kurt Ballou
R.J. Ober (magrudergrind)
Jim root
Rory friers
Matt Pike/hillel slovak/rob arnold/jimmy bower/Abbath <really can't choose


----------



## Stijnson (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been through many over the years.. But right now, inspiration wise they would be;
Misha Mansoor
Aaron Marshall
Guthrie Govan 

And last but definitely not least, Rick Graham. 
Suprised no one mentioned him. Seriously one of the best guitarists I've seen or heard. Gotta love youtube for discoveries of new guitarists!


----------



## Nag (Sep 24, 2013)

no order : Alexi Laiho, Jari Mäenpää, Jon Nödtveidt, Ihsahn, Buckethead


----------



## ONE (Sep 25, 2013)

J.B Brubaker (specifically the clean breakdowns he writes)
Bulb
Plini

...wierd just realized that the majority of my influences don't play guitar


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel if I am going to rank my favorite guitarists, it can't be on just technical abilities but also on their musicianship, note choices, innovation...etc. Without further ado:

*1. Jeff Loomis:* As if his stuff w/ Nevermore was not enough, his solo works, specially the last one is off the scale. 
*2. Al Di Meola:* IMHO, the most underrated guitarist. His tone, sense of timing, and compositions are simply amazing.
*3. Paul Gilbert:* Vibrato (not his latest album ) alone gets him to this spot.
*4. Mattias Eklundh:* IMHO, one of the most innovative guitar players today.
*5. Allan Holdsworth:* Who is this guy?

If I may stretch it to 10 

*6. Steve Vai:* Well, one of my childhood heroes.
*7. Criss Oliva (Savatage): *Another one, I loved his tones and very tasty melodies, huge loss he left too early.
*8. Eddie Van Halen, Marty Friedman, Vito Bratta (White Lion), Randy Rhoads:* Each for a different reason.
*9. Gary Moore:* "I still got the blues" is probabaly imprinted on my DNA.
*10. Yngwie Malmsteen:* Had to seriously think about playing another instrument after I heard him play


----------



## Osorio (Sep 25, 2013)

1. John Petrucci
2. David Gilmour
3. Eric Johnson
4. Devin Townsend
5. Tosin Abasi


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 26, 2013)

In no particular order:

Neal Schon
[K.K. Downing & Glenn Tipton (can't have one without the other)]
Warren DeMartini 
Pete Townshend
Paul Gilbert


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Sep 26, 2013)

1) John Petrucci
2) Aaron Marshall
3) Tosin Abasi
4) Tom Searle
5) Tim McTague


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 26, 2013)

In chronological order as I discovered them.

Dave Murray
Yngwie Malmsteen
Shawn Lane
Allan Holdsworth
Brett Garsed

There have been many greats in between but these five stands out to be most special for me.


----------



## Merge (Sep 26, 2013)

Mark Tremonti
Tosin Abasi
Jimmy Page
David Gilmour
Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## pullingstraws (Sep 26, 2013)

David Gilmour
Tom Morello
Kim Thayil
Jerry Cantrell
Fredrik Thordendal


----------



## erdiablo666 (Sep 26, 2013)

Randy Rhoads
Jeff Hanneman
Daniel Mongrain
Jonas Bryssling
Jonas Karlsson (I know Christian Muenzner took his spot in Spawn of Possession, but I don't care. I grew up with Bryssling and Karlsson)


----------



## Old Man Doom (Sep 27, 2013)

Zakk Wylde (BLS/Ozzy)
Jerry Cantrell (Alice In Chains)
Bill Kelliher/Brent Hinds (Mastodon)
Ihsahn
Robin Staps (The Ocean)


----------



## JD27 (Sep 27, 2013)

Jerry Cantrell
Mark Morton
Anders Björler
Zakk Wylde
Jeff Hanneman


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Sep 27, 2013)

No particular order...

John Petrucci
Gary Moore
David Gilmour
Tosin Abasi
Misha Mansoor

John Petrucci is probably why I started playing guitar. Images and Words was one of the first albums I had - it completely fascinated me (and still does, I love it!).

Gary Moore also inspired me to pick up a guitar. The Loner always, always gives me goosebumps. Whilst he's not the most technical fret-masturbator, there's something about his playing that makes me feel good. 

David Gilmour - my dad was a huge Floyd fan back int day, so I kind of grew up listening to them. I remember being absolutely in awe of Comfortably Numb, and how his guitar playing could invoke such strong emotions. Even thinking about listening to that song gives me goosebumps!

Only in the past couple of years have I got into Periphery and Tosin et al. But I love their sound, their technique. Tosin is a real gamechanger in my eyes. I love Misha too - they've both had a big influence in my playing the past couple of years.


----------



## source field (Jan 18, 2014)

*Scott Henderson*
Allan Holdsworth
Pat Metheny
George Benson
Joe Pass
Tommy Emmanuel
Guthrie Govan
Alex Hutchings
Brett Garsed
Jakub Zytecki

Couldn't throw one out..


----------



## chopeth (Jan 18, 2014)

1. John Petrucci
2. Mikael Akerfeldt
3. Ihsahn
4. Devin Townsend
5. Christian Muenzner


----------



## Acme (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Robert Fripp - probably the most interesting guitar player on the planet
1. John Petrucci - Images And Words got me into guitar playing in the first place
2. Anders Nyström - loving his style (old and new), 70% of my riffs remind me of Katatonia, when I'm listening them back
2. Denis "_Piggy_" D'Amour - the fist one making dissonant heavily distorted chords classy 
3. Vicotnik - 666 International is a huge influence for me
3. Chuck Schuldiner - the guitar playing on Human, Individual Thought Patterns and Symbolic had a huge impact on me in my late teens
4. Omar Rodriguez Lopez - loving his weird approach for the instrument
4. Ron Jarzombek - genius
5. Carl August Tidemann - Arcturus was my favourite band in the 2nd half of the 90's
5. Snorre Ruch - his black metal riffing rules
+1 Weinman / Thordendal (/ Dino, however I hate the guy) - their rhytmic approach opened new dimesions for me
+2 Akerfeldt - his songwriting approach amazed me in their early years


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 18, 2014)

Hard to do this, but trying to analyze the past brings back nice memories. In no particular order...

1. *James Hetfield*: I started out jamming some 'tallica on my squier strat with a borrowed DIY amp with gain at max ("wtf is that? up to 11!" n00b approach) and a smile on my face for having understood what palm muting actually was. James got me into the metal approach, by all means. Slayer followed...
2 *John Frusciante*. Actually hate him as a player, but i was a big RHCP fan in my childhood, i think he kinda influenced me on the basic melodic sense. Californication has been my first covered solo ever.
3 *John Petrucci*. He's been my driving force to practice in my teen years as soon as i discovered DT. Reason of my juvenile speed\technicality fixation i think.
4 *Dimebag*. He issued another level of guitar heaviness to me. And, reason of my pinch harmonics obession, maybe.
5 *Chuck Schuldiner*. Just closed the full circle between musical taste, aggression and melody, to me. Enormous influence.

There are lots of other people i could list, as Vai for the creativity and freshness, Malmsteen for his perfect vibrato\bendings, Tremonti for his general approach to guitar, Holdsworth for his inhuman creativity and approach.
Lots of big or small influences from lots of people...but i think those 5 meant a lot to me in my most meaningful years, growing up.
Nowadays i think my biggest influence could be Devin Townsend.


----------



## Guthrielicious (Jan 18, 2014)

Alex Hutchings.
John Petrucci.
Guthrie Govan.
Eric Johnson.

The 5. won't come to mind right now though.


----------



## Taylord (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Bulb
2. Browne
3. Paul Ortiz 
4. Acle
5. Dan Weller


----------



## source field (Jan 18, 2014)

Guthrielicious said:


> The 5. won't come to mind right now though.



Try Brett Garsed





or Scott Henderson


----------



## Guthrielicious (Jan 18, 2014)

source field said:


> Try Brett Garsed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know them. Brett Garsed is amazing, but I wouldn't consider him my top 5 favorite though.. I have just written a top 5 list of artist so many times now haha. There are definitely some immense players in this thread!


----------



## Shimme (Jan 18, 2014)

Chuck Schuldiner
Tosin Abasi
Paul Masvidal
Mikael Akerfeldt
Tom Morello
EDIT: How could I forget Paul Waggoner?


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Paul Gilbert
2. Paul Gilbert
3. Paul Gilbert
4. Paul Gilbert
5. Paul Gilbert 

honorable mention goes to:
Marty Friedman (Megadeth)
Dave Mustaine (Megadeth)
Chris Shiflett (No Use For A Name / Foo Fighters etc)
Jeff Loomis (Nevermore)
Kenny Bridges (Moneen)


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 18, 2014)

Dave Davidson
Aaron Marshall
Michael Keene
Jeff Loomis
Paul Waggoner 
Kurt Ballou
Dimebag Darrell


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass (Jan 19, 2014)

1. JB Brubaker (August Burns Red)
2. Eric Lambert (Blessthefall)
3.Zack Hanson (The Word Alive)
4. Tony Pizzuti (The Word Alive)
5. Jeff Ling (Parkway Drive)


----------



## meteor685 (Jan 24, 2014)

1. Derek Taylor/Scott Stine/holdsworth/Howe/ Derryl Gabel/Todd Duane/ Brett Garsed/ Tj helmerich/ Guthrie Govan
2. Jakub Zytecki
3. Marco Sfogli/Per Nillson/Paul Wardingham/Mats Haugen)
4. Bob Zabek(INSANE PLAyer, check him out if you haven't)
5. Scott Henderson


----------



## Bucks (Jan 24, 2014)

Shawn Lane
Pat Metheny
Allan Holdsworth 
Al Di Meola
Paul Masvidal


----------



## Astral Worm (Feb 22, 2014)

As of late I would have to say... 

Per Nilsson
Christian Muenzner
Derek Taylor
Shawn Lane
Marshall Harrison


----------



## skcidrgross (Feb 22, 2014)

Hendrix
Jeff Beck
Jimmy Page
Frank Zappa
Richie Blackmore

If it weren't for guys like them, we would not have Vai, Halen, Petrucci, Govan, Dime.
They started the domino. So I show my respect.


----------



## Jackzaa (Feb 22, 2014)

Paul Waggoner
Billy Duffy
Dan Weller/Pin
Kris Norris
Marc Okobu
Claudio Sanchez

6; fight me.


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 22, 2014)

Daron Malakian for inspiring me to pick up guitar in the first place







Adam Jones for proving to me you don't have to be a virtuoso to make amazing music







Joe Satriani for inspiring me to always strive to improve my technique







Frederik Thordendal and Marten Hagström for teaching me that heaviness results from groove (I could also insert Dimebag here, but he inspired Meshuggah, so it's implied)






And good ol' Hevy Devy for teaching me that you don't have to be loud and angry to be heavy.


----------



## galactus242 (Feb 22, 2014)

I hate the word "IDOL" but I really admire the playing of:
Jason Becker
Segovia
Vai
Brett Garsed
Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 22, 2014)

There's so many I can think of. If I HAD to narrow it down....

1) Eric Clapton
2) Eddie Van Halen
3) Joe Satriani/Steve Vai (Can I do that?  )
4) More recently, Waylon Jennings
5) Also more recently, Robert Johnson 

The top 3 haven't really changed in the 8 years I've been playing, but 4 and 5 change just about every few weeks


----------



## inprognito (Feb 22, 2014)

Guthrie Govan
Paul Gilbert 
Tosin Abasi
Tony Macalpine
John Petrucci


----------



## Paul McAleer (Feb 22, 2014)

Lil wayne


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 22, 2014)

Cobain, Vai, Head, Millar&Hoskin (they count as one in my book ), A. Jones


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeez i hate questions like these, but i cant help but try to answer. These are in no particular order.

Steve Vai, I received my first Vai live DVD as a young teenager, and obsessed with his playing thought high school.
John Fruciante, his vibe is untouched.
Jeff Beck, for obvious reasons.
Paul Gilbert, I wish he were my dad
Larry la Londe, for being Larry la Londe


----------



## avinu (Feb 22, 2014)

Pretty generic list here. No particular order. 

Steve Vai (overall technique, creativity and emotional expression through playing)

Ron Jarzombek (freaking crazy leads, sporadic stuff, weird timing note accentuation, neck-twitching style compositions in a metal context)

Joe Satriani (same deal with Sats except he really inspired me with his clean two handed tapping stuff)

Justin Longshore (Malice introduced me to seven strings and his straight forward approach to heavy guitar riffs had a big impact on me to pick up a seven even though I was completely novice on guitar. In a way I'd say his stuff helped push me through a big learning curve)

John Petrucci (crazy alternate picking crazyness shred stuff, odd time signatures, obviously had a huge impact on how to improve my technique)

Charlie Hunter (awesome jazz progressions, he got me into jazz in general at a young age which helped shape my weird "ear")

Micheal Keene (even though I hate the musical direction he's going in now his stuff on Akeldama and Planetary Duality really shaped how I approach death metal related stuff in my writing process, I'd say most of my "deathy sound" has been developed from listening to his heavier technical passages)

Luke Hoskin (overall sporadic compositions, super awesome leads)

Tosin Abasi (really gave me a great example of how to execute clean guitars in a metal environment, his overall technique and approach to writing has influenced me a bunch, although I don't write a lot of "djent") 

Omar Rodriguez Lopez (Deloused-In the Comatorium was one of the most musically influential albums for me, awesome guitar effects) 

Mike Eizenger (Incubus was huge for me growing up, loved all of his guitar stuff on their earlier albums, inspired me to start playing guitar period)

Bukethead (crazy awesome shredder, i like that he remains anon)

Larry Lalonde (got me into weird older music, love his style)

Muhammed Suicmez (staple death metal guitar style for me)

Brendan Ekstrom/Colin Frangicetto (Love their style and effects stuff. Also how they're both always playing something different at the same time) 

Jake Snider/Dave Knudson (sweet catchy styles)


Yeah I don't what OP was thinking when he asked a guitar player forum to keep it at five


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 22, 2014)

I can't remember if I posted in this thread. I don't think so, but I'm gonna post again. And sorry, I can't name just five. 

- Dave Murray (Iron Maiden)

- Dave Mustaine (Megadeth)

- Dave Pritchard (Armored Saint)

- Kirk Hammett (Metallica)

- George Lynch (Dokken, Lynch Mob)

- Jake E. Lee (Ozzy, Badlands, Red Dragon Cartel)

- Dimebag Darrell (Pantera, Damageplan)

- Blackie Lawless (W.A.S.P.)

- Chris Holmes (W.A.S.P.)

- David Gilmour (Pink Floyd)

Without a doubt, David Pritchard of Armored Saint is/was probably my favorite guitarist of all time. No, the guy wasn't the most technical player, but he sure could make a guitar scream!  All of these guys, however, played a huge role in inspiring me to play.


----------



## Poltergeist (Feb 22, 2014)

Stephen Carpenter (Deftones)

Aaron Marshal (Intervals)

Mike Einziger (Incubus)

Tosin Abasi (AAL)

Robert Smith (the Cure)


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 22, 2014)

Shawn Lane
Guthrie Govan
Paul Gilbert
Frank Gambale
Allan Holdsworth


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dave Knudson
John Petrucci
Dimebag Darrel 
John Frusciante
Josh Homme

Honorable mentions go to Mike Einziger, Joe Satriani, Tom Morello, and Paul Waggoner


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 23, 2014)

Mike Gilbert
Paul Masvidal
Ryan Knight
James Murphy
Jesper Stromblad

It's really hard for me to pick just 5 to be honest, but these guys really had a huge influence on me. So did Alexi Laiho with the first 3 'Bodom albums, WoC-era Vogg, and James Malone. Too many people to name really.


----------



## Metal-Box (Feb 23, 2014)

Paul Gilbert
Joe Satriani
Steve Vai
Kirk Hammett
Marty Friedman
Zakk Wylde


----------



## ah_graylensman (Feb 23, 2014)

1. Brian May (...that tone... )
2. James Hetfield
3. John Petrucci
4. David Gilmour
5. Either André Olbrich/Marcus Siepen (Blind Guardian), Adam Jones, Alex Skolnick, or the Edge spending on my mood...


----------



## JoshhMoynihan (Feb 23, 2014)

Its hard to choose just 5, but these are who I take most influence from:

Munky: Take a look in the mirror came out when is was 13 and made me pick up a guitar for the first time. I owe a lot to Korn, even after the whole dubstep bollix. Don't hate! haha 

Devin Townsend: The mans a genius, I love pretty much everything he has ever done. Strapping is my boy though! Strapping got me playing in alternative tunings, excessive use of octaves and polychords and I still keep my V307 in Open C with a low G for smashing out a bit of City.

David Gilmour: I'm sure everyone knows my reasons for choosing Gilmour because you know exactly where I'm coming from. I think the biggest influence he had on me was developing my own tone. His is so unique and I wanted something I could recognise as my own sound. That and I have too much love for minor pentatonic scale haha

Stephen Carpenter: I just love his riffs, when I heard White Pony for the first time I secluded myself for a month to just play every song on that album on repeat. Hes such a massive influence on my style of playing. 

Dan Weller: SiKth blew me away as a teenager, the music was absolute chaos and I spent weeks trying to learn to play scent of the obscene, really brought me into playing technical metal.


----------



## Svava (Feb 23, 2014)

Not really going to be able to compress it down to 5...

John Petrucci
Olga Amelkina-Vera
Tosin Abasi
Estas Tonne
Guthrie Govan
Scott and Brett Stine
Fernand Vera
Paul Gilbert
Jakub Zytecki
Andres Segovia
Charlie Hunter
Emppu Vuorinen


It's just it's hard to pick 5 when influences come in so many ways.

Some guitarists inspire me because of how they learned to play or how they play or visualize music as a whole. 

Others just have made amazing music or are incredible at playing particular things.

I offer all of my blood sacrifices to Petrucci though


----------



## lemniscate (Feb 23, 2014)

1) Trey Azagthoth 
2) Muhammad Suczmeiz 
3) Jack Owen
4) Chuck Schuldiner
5) Terrance Hobbs


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 23, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> SRV
> Zappa
> Hendrix
> Vai
> ...



I want to add more honorable mentions to Satch, Mattias Eklundh, Tosin, Mr. Fastfingers, Shawn Lane, Allan Holdsworth and Joe Walsh


----------



## Cirrus (Feb 24, 2014)

Guthrie Govan
The Periphery boys (how their styles work together is what appeals to me, so I class that as one unit)
Earlier John Butler
John Petrucci
Tom Morello


----------



## Bennykins (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, gonna cheat here a bit, but here it goes:

1. My older brother and sister - both play guitar and got me into it. Funny thing is we don't really compete, we each have our own style and musical interests.

2. Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughan - thanks to my old guitar teacher who made me learn a lot of their songs.

3. Kirk Hammett and Dimebag - got me into metal

4. Jerry Cantrell - showed me that I didn't have to play a million notes to sound good.

5. Mike Holmes - from prog band IQ, his playing captivates me.


----------



## KJGaruda (Feb 24, 2014)

No particular order here:

Josh Middleton. He inspired me to take my sweeps, songwriting and thought into riffs more seriously.

Jimmy Hendrix. My rebuttal to people that still like to act like its a foreign thing or make fun of me for being a black guitarist 

Matt Heafy. I enjoy his screaming voice(s) and his chops in general, especially on Shogun. I'd be comfortable as a guitar player at that level. 

Claudio Sanchez. His versatility is amazing and the songs are incredibly listenable.

James Hetfield. Along with him and Jimmy, I probably wouldn't have picked up guitar.

I'm cheating with a sixth one, James Malone. He's a tech-death beast and for tech-death playing, he's definitely where I want to be at, being able to comfortably and easily switch between rhythm and lead.

That was harder than I thought. Really made me think!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 25, 2014)

Jason Becker
Steve Vai
Adrian Smith
Brian May
Buckethead


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 23, 2014)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Mine always change so as of now they are
> Dimebag
> Jason Richardson
> John Petrucci
> Peter Josheph



That name... it looks familiar..


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 23, 2014)

1. Randy Rhoads
2. Michael Schenker 
3. Marty Friedman
4. Jeff Loomis
5. Chris Poland

Lots more like everyone else. Slightly different list if you ask who influenced playing vs. Idols.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 24, 2014)

1. James Hetfield
2. Jerry Cantrell
3. Dimebag Darrell
4. Mark Tremonti
5. Joe Bonamassa


----------



## narad (Mar 24, 2014)

ihave27frets said:


> That name... it looks familiar..



Well, close enough anyways.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 24, 2014)

The only person that has actually influenced my playing would be Dino Cazares.

But if I had to pick four more of my "idols" (aka favorites) they would be
Michael amott
Mike spreitzer
Ola Englund
Mick Thomson


----------



## Adventrooster (Mar 25, 2014)

1. John Petrucci
2. Mark Tremonti
3. Ross Childress
4. Michael Hedges
5. Matt Heafy


----------



## rastachild (Mar 25, 2014)

1. Joe Satriani
2. George Lynch
3. Nuno Bettencourt
4. Zakk Wylde 
5. James Hetfield/Kirk Hammett


----------

